# Cycling club on a mountain bike



## Boragaincyclist (11 Jul 2016)

Hi I really want to join my local club but I am more into off road so I have a mountain bike but I don't want to ride on the road, would they accept me?


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Jul 2016)

What's the name of the club and where is it?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2016)

Depends on the club, my club has a strong MTB section, also a Running section & a CX section.


----------



## outlash (11 Jul 2016)

If you can keep up I don't see why not. There's a guy who does my CC's chaingang on a MTB and does just fine. But he's properly quick and I'm sure he does it only for a laugh.


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2016)

I think most would accept you but if it's a road-going club and you won't ride road, you might find it doesn't have many group rides for you.


----------



## Boragaincyclist (11 Jul 2016)

I do ride road, it is Hythe cycling club. I have seen them tearing around locally but they look pretty hardcore, full lycra, clip in pedals etc. 

A few times I have wished I was on a properly sorted bike, even an aluminum mountain bike so I could chase them up the hill for a laugh

Unfortunately if you so much as look at the chain wrongly on the bike I was riding it skips rather violently, I am going to be buying a bike from Phaeton off here.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

Boragaincyclist said:


> I do ride road, it is Hythe cycling club. I have seen them tearing around locally but they look pretty hardcore, full lycra, clip in pedals etc.
> 
> A few times I have wished I was on a properly sorted bike, even an aluminum mountain bike so I could chase them up the hill for a laugh
> 
> Unfortunately if you so much as look at the chain wrongly on the bike I was riding it skips rather violently, I am going to be buying a bike from Phaeton off here.



You have only seen a very small percentage of the club members, have you seen all of those who do not cycle in club kit?


----------



## Boragaincyclist (11 Jul 2016)

Don't know but I am keen to find a group to tear about with and have a laugh.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

I would say that most of our club members who cycle own and ride mountain bikes as well as road bikes.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jul 2016)

Boragaincyclist said:


> they look pretty hardcore, full lycra, clip in pedals etc. .



Erm ... that would describe many on here, me included 

You'll find that a lot of these probably have an MTB and ride that as well - if they don't have a ride it's a chance to start one.

My club now has three rides started this year as unofficial ones (Monday night recovery, Tuesday 'Tufty' semi-older and Thursday chain-gang that have now been adopted as official rides. There's also been a B-group added and occasional MTB rides.

So ask ...


----------



## Jody (11 Jul 2016)

http://www.bc-clubs.co.uk/hythecyclingclub/

Check their website or give them a ring/email


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2016)

Member in our club attends on a mtb n during winter but again hes hardcore , i might do the medium club runs on my converted mtb .


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

Thinking back I have done lots of Sunday club runs on a mountain bike and with knobblies on.


----------



## lpretro1 (13 Jul 2016)

Boragaincyclist said:


> Hi I really want to join my local club but I am more into off road so I have a mountain bike but I don't want to ride on the road, would they accept me?


Why don't you contact them and have a chat to find out?


----------

